# Need a little help



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

MAGNUS ALL THE WAY!!!! be that the buzz cut, the stinger, or the SNUFFER SS!


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

What grain


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

100 for sure.


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

get the MAGNUS STINGER BUZZCUT OR THE MAGNUS STINGER SS. DO NOT GET A MECHANICAL. STAY WITH FIXED 100 GRAIN MAGNUS ALL THE WAY.


----------



## azoutback (Mar 24, 2008)

100 grn stinger 4 blade!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Stick with fixen till you pull a stronger poundage. Then decide from there


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

3 votes for magnus. 4 if you count blake saying to get a magnus :wink:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a few Magnus but I cant get em to stay sharp.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> I have a few Magnus but I cant get em to stay sharp.


so send them things in!! get brand new ones!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Gotta have varmit tips too.


----------



## nathanrogers (Dec 5, 2010)

40KE rage. bigger holes, deader deer.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nathanrogers said:


> 40KE rage. bigger holes, deader deer.


I wouldnt recommend those hunterGL. go with fixed until AT least 55#


----------



## nathanrogers (Dec 5, 2010)

You recommend what you shoot, understandable....but i calculated, and even at 250 FPS, he has more than enough KE to open any rear deployment head.


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

good ol muzzy till you get your poundage up then switch to rages.


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

never use mechanicals. When they dont open you will have a bloodtrail as if you shoot a field point through it


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I would also say go with magnus. either the buzzcuts or the normal stingers


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I think you should stay using a good fixed blade for the year, and see where your at next year. last year I killed a deer with a buzzcut at 40 pounds and then I was all gun hoe about shooting rages.. until I saw the 7 monster bucks on my trail cam.. if I lost a big one to a head not deploying I would be so pissed it wouldnt even be funny.. im shooting 55-27.5 and I dont even feel safe shooting em. I am a magnus man now and will for a while!!


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Magnus or my personal favorite - Steel force sabertooth.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Magnus or my personal favorite - Steel force sabertooth.


there is 5 magnus recommendations!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Without a doubt magnus broadheads. Thats Why I use them. MANY disadvantages with mechanical heads especially at that poundage. No disadvantages with the magnus broadheads or with a fixed blade broadhead.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Id go with Magnus or Slick Tricks. And I don't know why everyone always says not to use mechanicals at a lower poundage. There is nothing wrong with them. You don't need a ton of KE for them to expand.


----------



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

100 grain rage 40ke they work great with a 45 lb bow killed a hog at 20 yrds ran 75 and 4 deer and 1 buck that all died within 80 yards


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Id go with Magnus or Slick Tricks. And I don't know why everyone always says not to use mechanicals at a lower poundage. There is nothing wrong with them. You don't need a ton of KE for them to expand.


There can always be a failure no matter what poundage your shooting. If you hit bone with an expandable when its going in, it can really hurt for penitration


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

7 votes for magnus!  

I think you should try out the new magnus killer Bee, brand new for 2012


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

7 out of 26 replies.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, but only 10 people have said stuff.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorkid1 said:


> There can always be a failure no matter what poundage your shooting. If you hit bone with an expandable when its going in, it can really hurt for penitration


You think that a fixed blade would blow through a bone at that poundage?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lets not get into another mech/fixed arguement.. lets just come to the mutual agreement of...

*shot placement is the NUMBER ONE thing you have to worry about for the shot, any head can kil a deer if it is in the boiler room....*


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

magnus or slick tricks


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

PAxDEERxSLAYER said:


> good ol muzzy till you get your poundage up then switch to rages.


Muzzys aalways get the job done, unless you miss, 85 Gr. Muzzy


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lets not get into another mech/fixed arguement.. lets just come to the mutual agreement of...
> 
> *shot placement is the NUMBER ONE thing you have to worry about for the shot, any head can kil a deer if it is in the boiler room....*


Good way to get the point across... :lol:


----------



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> There can always be a failure no matter what poundage your shooting. If you hit bone with an expandable when its going in, it can really hurt for penitration


 then dont hit bone


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wood44pse said:


> then dont hit bone


I guess everyone is a perfect shot now, go in the bowhunter forum and see how many posts there is about "accident shots".


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lets not get into another mech/fixed arguement.. lets just come to the mutual agreement of...
> 
> *shot placement is the NUMBER ONE thing you have to worry about for the shot, any head can kil a deer if it is in the boiler room....*


 and field tips prolly could also.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I wouldnt recommend those hunterGL. go with fixed until AT least 55#


i agree maybe even 65 i shoot rage a 70 pounds !

slug hole through the deer!!!!!!!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Your way better off using a cut on contact broadhead at your poundage. A head with a gradual slope (not steep) will penetrate better than a head with short, tall blades. The one I use and recommend is the Magnus Stinger...they're very sharp and you can't beat the price and warranty.


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

outdoorkid1 said:


> There can always be a failure no matter what poundage your shooting. If you hit bone with an expandable when its going in, it can really hurt for penitration


uhm........ sorry but that sounded kinda silly. DON'T SHOOT BONE AND YOU WON'T HAVE ISSUES listen to this person \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/



outdoorsman3 said:


> *shot placement is the NUMBER ONE thing you have to worry about for the shot, any head can kil a deer if it is in the boiler room....*


I shot a buck at 50# a couple years ago with a Rage 40KE (double lunged it) I had a complete pass through and stuck over 6 inches into the dirt. you can't tell me you get poor penetration with an expandable. Make a good shot and anything will kill.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah Josh, listen to Ben... :wink:

and listen to me again...

GET A FACEBOOK JOSH :tongue:


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

hunterGL said:


> I am getting hunting broad heads what kind and weight I pull 45 on my diamond razor edge


get the muzzy 75 grain three blade. that's what i shoot. my dad has had his muzzy broadheads for 15 yrs. and he hasn't had one problem besides the bent blades.


----------

